# [hdmi] Redémarrage nécessaire pour le son par l'hdmi

## 341438

Salut à tous,

J'ai un problème que j'aimerais bien régler. Je peux faire sortir le son par la sortie hdmi, cela fonctionne

sans problème. Toutefois, je suis systématiquement obligé d'éteindre l'ordinateur, de brancher le câble et ensuite 

de redémarrer. Il y a donc quelque chose qui se passe lors de l'initialisation de l'ordinateur qui ne se produit pas si je

me contente de brancher le câble à l'ordinateur déjà allumé. Toutefois je n'arrive pas à trouver ce que c'est. Le module

pour le son sur le hdmi est apparemment toujours chargé, donc ce doit être autre chose. 

J'utilise la sortie hdmi pour regarder des blu-rays, des dvd ou des vidéos. La majeure partie du temps j'utilise mpv, très 

rarement vlc. 

Ne sachant pas par où empoigner le problème, je ne sais pas de quelles informations vous avez besoin.

Merci pour votre aide!

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

L'ordre de numérotation des périphériques audio change probablement, suivant que tu branches ou non ton câble.

Si tu veux fixer cet ordre, il faut le faire via le ficher /etc/modules.d/alsa.conf et spécifier un index par module pris en compte.

En faisant un "cat /proc/asound" tu verras cet ordre dans tes deux cas.

Par défaut, c'est l'index 0 qui est utilisé, mais tu peux spécifier n'importe quel périphérique à ton lecteur vidéo.

----------

## 341438

J'ai bien cru que le problème était enfin résolu, mais un détail m'échappe. Je ne constate pas de changement

de numérotation. D'après ce que je vois /proc/asound est un répertoire. Voici ce qu'il contient chez moi:

```

% ls -l /proc/asound 

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x 5 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 card0

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 cards

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 devices

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 hwdep

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 oss

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 Oct 16 21:00 PCH -> card0

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 pcm

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 seq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 timers

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Oct 16 21:00 version

```

Si je regarde le contenu du fichier "cards":

```

% cat cards 

 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7e00000 irq 26

```

et aplay me donne

```

% aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

D'après ce que j'ai vu, le branchement du câble n'a pas d'influence. Ici j'en déduis que je n'ai qu'une carte son. 

Détail qui peut avoir son importance: le service alsasound n'est pas activé.

Qu'est-ce qui m'échappe ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmmm, alors je me demande si à tout hasard, il n'y aurait effectivement pas quelque chose à regarder du côté du BIOS. Il me semble que lorsque le GPU interne Intel a beaucoup de connecteurs de sortie possible (genre VGA, HDMI, DVI, et autres potentiellement non câblés mais existant au niveau de la puce), il y a un paramètre pour spécifier quelles sont les sorties à privilégier/initialiser/whatever.

Je me souviens aussi que le driver graphique intel côté linux peut parfois décider (cf les logs) que la sortie "par défaut" sera "celle-ci" quand un câble est non connecté et que la résolution sera alors "celle-la" (toujours sans écran).

----------

## 341438

Ca m'a l'air prometteur! En regardant dans le fichier de Xorg, j'ai ceci si le câble n'est pas branché:

```

[   191.254] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[   191.254] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[   191.395] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event10)

```

Si je branche le câble HDMI et que je peux obtenir le son par le HDMI:

```

[    21.903] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    21.903] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[    21.903] (--) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using initial mode 720x480 on pipe 1

[    21.929] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 720x480@59.9 on HDMI1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    21.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event9)

```

Est-ce qu'à ton avis ça va dans ce sens là ? Et sais-tu ce qu'il faudrait faire pour éviter le rédémarrage ? 

En cours d'écriture de ma réponse, je me dis stopper Xorg serait une option et le redémarrer. Je vais tester. Même si ça marche,

pourrais-je m'en sortir sans redémarrer Xorg ?

----------

## El_Goretto

On parle du pilote graphique intel (ce sont ses logs, pas ceux de X), donc redémarrer Xorg risque de ne pas être suffisant. Contournement bourrin: il faudra peut être aussi faire un déchargement/chargement du module (s'il est en module, évidemment). 

En solution plus définitive: regarde ton bios comme déjà dit, et regarde aussi s'il a des options intéressantes côté driver intel (modinfo sur le nom du module). On ne sait jamais, un petit "default_output" s'il existe ou un truc du genre  :Wink: 

----------

## sebB

J'ai lu un peu en diagonale mais si tu veux basculer hdmi/ordi un simple fichier .asoundrc

```
pcm.!default

{ type hw

  card 0

  device 3

}
```

puis un coup de /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

Pour revenir sur ta sortie ordi, tu vire le .asoundrc

Je m'étais noté une règle udev mais j'arrive pas à la retrouver.

----------

